# Silverado transfer case



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a question for the automotive collective about Silverado 2500 long NP-2 transfer cases. This is basically a 4 speed automatic with shifter on the column and manual 4 wheel drive shifter on the carpet. Does anybody have a chevy or GMC that has this unit in it. Anybody have any experience with this? Can you tell me barring the extremely expensive replacement is there a way to reseal it or regasket it ? Are there rebuild kits for it? Any advice would be helpful. Thanx in advance.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Google is going to be your friend on this one. Either type your question into the search or find a Silverado web forum. These places are a GREAT resource for these types of questions, just like P&S!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Check this site. I use to buy a lot of drivetrain parts from them.http://www.nationaldrivetrain.com/

If you intend to do the repair work yourself, try to determine exactly where your leak is coming from before repairs. If it is a seal issue, make sure to look closely at yoke and bearing wear. If you have excessive tolerances there resealing will be a waste of time.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

No It has the classic pinhole leak in the side of the case as it narrows to the rear axle. No telling how long it has been there. From what I have read, it was an OEM design flaw from 2003-2006 2500HDs. Caused by moving parts on the inside, rubbing the inside of the case. It will not hold fluid and recently stripped out whatever bearing is responsible when 4x4 is engaged. I took it to a reputable service guy and he had me look under the truck to examine it. 
If thats not enough the replacement choices are slim, seeing as how the NP-2 or equivalent " New Process" HD 261 cores are in extremely short supply. My particular truck has Auto trans on the column with manual 4x4 on the carpet, which makes it even harder to find. 
As i have searched for a replacement, this is what I have found, You can order a GM factory replacement [reman] for about 1400.00 But the design deficiency is still there. 
You can get a New Process reman for about 12-1400 but there is usually freight and susbtantial core charge attached.
If you can do without your vehicle for several weeks you can remove and send it out to be rebuilt. I talked to 2 individuals who are rebuilding this particular case with superior parts and additional shields on the inside that will alleviate the rubbing. The problem is they need your core first. Places like Jasper and High Gear sell the upgraded unit, but they charge a premium. Like 1600-1700.00 for the case.
The best deal I have found so far is from Midwestern Trans. 1100.00 for a new reman, shipping is free in both directions[ for them to reclaim your old core]and can be had in 2 days all for 1100.00. 
You can also buy a used one from a salvage yard but who knows what you are getting.
The moral of the story is, if you have a 2500 HD, have the transfer case fluid checked every time you change your oil. Other wise you might end up with your arse in a sling, Like I am right now.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Transfer case*

Go to www.gm-trucks.com, Bunch of good guys over there that can really help. Just do a search for your problem. If nothing comes up, ASK. They are glad to help.


----------

